# كيف يقّوي الثوم القلوب؟



## قلم حر (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*كيف يقّوي الثوم القلوب؟*

*




*
*السر في رائحة الثوم التي نبغضها*
*--------------*​ 

*ازال العلماء الستار عن الكيفية التي تجعل اكل الثوم مفيدا لتقوية القلب والحفاظ عليه، حسب نتائج بحث علمي جديد. *
*يكمن السر في مادة اوليسين، التي تتكسر فتنتج عنها مركبات الكبريت كريهة الرائحة التي تغير رائحة الفم مع اكل الثوم. *
*اذ تتفاعل تلك المركبات مع خلايا الدم الحمراء لتنتج ثاني كبريتيد الهيدروجين الذي يعمل على ارتخاء الاوعية الدموية قليلا بما يسمح بانسياب الدم بسهولة فيها. *
*ويظهر البحث الذي اجري في جامعة الاباما في برمنجهام في اعمال الاكاديمية الوطنية للعلوم، لكن الخبراء البريطانيين حذروا من ان تناول الاقراص التي تحوي مكونات الثوم قد يؤدي الى اعراض جانبية. *
*تنتج عن ثاني كبريتيد الهيدروجين رائحة كريهة كرائحة البيض الفاسد ويستخدم في صنع قنابل الروائح العطنة، لكنه بتركيز بسيط يساعد الخلايا على التواصل مع بعضها بشكل افضل. *
*وفي الاوعية الدموية ينشط الخلايا المبطنة لها فترتخي الاوعية اتساعا. ويؤدي ذلك الى خفض ضغط الدم بما يسمح له بحمل المزيد من الاوكسجين الى الاعضاء الحيوية في الجسم ويخفف العبء على القلب. *
*وكان فريق البحث قام بطمس الاوعية الدموية للفئران في حوض به عصير من الثوم المطحون. *
*نتائج مذهلة*
*وادى ذلك الى نتائج مذهلة، فقد انخفض الضغط داخل تلك الاوعية بنسبة 72 في المئة. *
*كذلك اكتشف الباحثون ان خلايا الدم الحمراء التي تم تعريضها لكميات ضئيلة من العصير المستخرج من الثوم المجفف تبدأ على الفور في اطلاق ثاني كبريتيد الهيدروجين. *
*واظهر التجارب الاضافية ان التفاعل الكيميائي الذي ينتج ذلك المركب يتم على سطح خلايا الدم. ويقترح الباحثون استخدام انتاج ثاني كبريتيد الهيدروجين في خلايا الدم لمعايرة اضافات الثوم في الطعام. *
*يقول كبير الباحثين في الفريق، د. ديفيد كراوس: "تشير النتائج الى فائدة الثوم في الطعام. وفي المناطق التي تشهد استهلاكا كبيرا للثوم مثل حوض البحر المتوسط والشرق الاقصى، تقل نسبة الاصابة بامراض القلب والاوعية". *
*تقول ممرضة القلب في مؤسسة القلب البريطانية، جودي سوليفان: "تشير تلك الدراسة الى ان الثوم قد يكون مفيدا لصحة القلب.. لكن لا تزال هناك حاجة لمزيد من الادلة على امكانية تعاطي الثوم كدواء للتقليل من مخاطر الاصابة بامراض القلب". *
*AM-OL *

*موضوع من BBC*​ 

*منشور 2007/10/16 10:04:51 GMT*​


----------



## قلم حر (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف يقّوي الثوم القلوب؟*

مش عاوز أي حد ينتقد ( ريحه التوم ) من اليوم !!!!:t33:


----------



## أرزنا (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف يقّوي الثوم القلوب؟*

*سلام المسيح*

*شكرا عى الموضوع وأنا عندي ثوم كويس بشويه بالفحم  وكمان كبيس*


----------



## قلم حر (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف يقّوي الثوم القلوب؟*



sleiman64 قال:


> *سلام المسيح*
> 
> *شكرا عى الموضوع وأنا عندي ثوم كويس بشويه بالفحم وكمان كبيس*


ركز على الثوم الني .....لو كنت تستطيع ( مع اللبن - الزبادي - مثلا ) .
لكن يبقى الثوم ( بأي شكل ) له فوائد لا تعد و لا تحصى .
شكرا للمرور .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## twety (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف يقّوي الثوم القلوب؟*

انا مش بستحمل ريحه التوم
بس فى الطشه بتاعت الملوخيه
بيبقى ريحته جنااااااااان
لكن فى اى نوع مخلل بيبقى ريحته :smil13:

موضوع حلو ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## قلم حر (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف يقّوي الثوم القلوب؟*



twety قال:


> انا مش بستحمل ريحه التوم
> بس فى الطشه بتاعت الملوخيه
> بيبقى ريحته جنااااااااان
> لكن فى اى نوع مخلل بيبقى ريحته :smil13:
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههه .
كتري ملوخيه بقا !!
شكرا للمرور و التعليق الظريف جدا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف يقّوي الثوم القلوب؟*

فعلا التوم مهم جدا

انا شخصيا بستعمله فى كل انواع

الطبخ مش الملوخيه بتاعه تويتى وبس

شكرااااااااااااا لموضوع القيم 

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف يقّوي الثوم القلوب؟*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> فعلا التوم مهم جدا​
> 
> 
> انا شخصيا بستعمله فى كل انواع​
> ...


دا أللي منتظرينه من ( كاندي ) .
أما تويتي فأكبر طبخه عندها (ا لبيض المسلوق ) :new6:!
شكرا للمرور و التشجيع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## جيلان (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*تمام كدة
شكرا قلم حر



candy shop قال:



فعلا التوم مهم جدا

انا شخصيا بستعمله فى كل انواع

الطبخ مش الملوخيه بتاعه تويتى وبس
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههه
هى الملوخية بقت بتاعة تويتى بس و لا ايه:smil12:*


----------



## M a r i a m (1 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل بجد ومعلومات اول مرة اعرفها
بس انا مش بطيق ريحة الثوم خالص بجد
اعمل ايه؟
ميرسي ياأستاذنا​


----------



## قلم حر (1 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *تمام كدة*
> *شكرا قلم حر*
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههه
لا بس تويتي مختصه بنوع محدد من الملوخيه:heat: .

اللي ما بتتاكلش يعني:hlp: .

شكرا لمرورك .


----------



## قلم حر (1 سبتمبر 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> موضوع جميل بجد ومعلومات اول مرة اعرفها
> 
> بس انا مش بطيق ريحة الثوم خالص بجد
> اعمل ايه؟
> ...


 أولا : قولنا بلاش أستاذنا دي ......أوك ؟
ثانيا : أنتي بتسألي عن ريحة التوم ( قبل ) الأكل , أو ( بعد ) الأكل ؟
أظن بعد الأكل ( لأن قبل الأكل , المشكله محلوله ) : ينصح بأكل القليل من البقدونس ( و مضغه جيدا ) بعد تناول الثوم أو حتى معه ( اٍن أمكن ) , و بعد ذلك , غسل الأسنان ( و ممكن مضمضه بالماء الدافيء .
جربي البقدونس ( لوحده ) و خبريني بالنتيجه .
أتمنى تكون المعلومه مفيده .
ما تنسيش , تجيبيلنا النتيجه , لو جربتي .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## M a r i a m (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ممممممممممممم حاضر هجرب
بس التوم هاكله لوحده كدة؟
طعمه مش حلو خالص​


----------



## قلم حر (1 سبتمبر 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> ممممممممممممم حاضر هجرب
> 
> بس التوم هاكله لوحده كدة؟
> 
> طعمه مش حلو خالص​


 هو لوحده كويس ......بس طبعا , غير مستساغ أبدا .
و طبعا التوم المطبوخ , كمان مفيد ......بس مش زي ( الني ) !
جربي :
دقي شوية توم , و أخلطيهم ب ( لبن زبادي ) مع ماء شرب , و شوية ملح .


جربي الوصفه دي كمان لمنع ( البكاء ) خلال تقطيع البصل .
حاولي ( تمضغي لبان ) .....خلال تقشير البصل , و شوفي النتيجه .

أتمنى تكون لهجتي المصريه واضحه .
ههههههههههه


----------



## M a r i a m (1 سبتمبر 2008)

وصفاتك جميلة اوى ومفيدة جدا بجد بس صعبة موت
وعلى العموم نجرب برضه
تصدق أول مرة اعرف انك مش مصري لولا وضحت
هو مش باين 
بس لهجتك جميلة​


----------



## جيلان (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*


قلم حر قال:



			أولا : قولنا بلاش أستاذنا دي ......أوك ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههه
مش بقلك هى لايقة عليك مش مسدءنى:t30:
اهه مطلعش رأيى لوحدى30:*


----------



## قلم حر (1 سبتمبر 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> وصفاتك جميلة اوى ومفيدة جدا بجد بس صعبة موت
> صعبه !
> :hlp:
> دا أنا ممكن أعمل أدق أكمن  فص توم ( أربعه أو خمسه ) و أخلطهم بشوية لبن زبادي و مية و ملح ......و كله بخمس دقايق .
> ...


 لهجتي المصريه !
ما أنتي لازم تقولي كده عليها يا مصريه .


----------



## قلم حر (1 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *مش بقلك هى لايقة عليك مش مسدءنى:t30:*
> *اهه مطلعش رأيى لوحدى30:*


عنديه  :smil8:!
خلاص , خلونا نرجع ل ( المجاملات ) و ( الكلام الرسمي ) .
أهلا آنسة جيلان , نورتي الموضوع .


----------



## جيلان (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*


قلم حر قال:



			عنديه  :smil8:!
خلاص , خلونا نرجع ل ( المجاملات ) و ( الكلام الرسمي ) .
أهلا آنسة جيلان , نورتي الموضوع .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههه
لا خلاص سدءنى يا استاذنا مش هقلك استاذنا تانى يا استاذنا
يلا ارتاح بقى30:
بجد مش هقولها تانى :hlp:
بس بلاش الكلام الرسمى ده عشن بيفرسنى:11azy:*


----------



## قلم حر (1 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *لا خلاص سدءنى يا استاذنا مش هقلك استاذنا تانى يا استاذنا*
> *يلا ارتاح بقى30:*
> *بجد مش هقولها تانى :hlp:*
> *بس بلاش الكلام الرسمى ده عشن بيفرسنى:11azy:*


ههههههههههه
ما كان من الأول .


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> *كيف يقّوي الثوم القلوب؟*
> 
> *
> 
> ...




وصلت الرائحة لعندي
ولا اعرف ما افعل
هههههههههههههههه
مشكورررررررررررررررررر قلم حر
معلومة (بتولع)
انا الان واضع امامي رأس توم كامل وتعرف الباقي..........
شكراااااااااااااا" على هذا الدواء السهل انما 
الله يساعد المتزوجن.
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## dodi lover (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا قلم على المعلومة الرائعة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## قلم حر (2 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> وصلت الرائحة لعندي
> 
> ولا اعرف ما افعل
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...


ههههههههههه .
كلام كلا الزوجين , ياكل التوم , هيك أرحم بكتيرررررررررررررر !
و ما تنسى تقرأ عن وصفة ( البقدونس ) بالموضوع , و تجربها , و تخبرنا بالنتيجه .
شكرا لمرورك .
ربنما يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (2 سبتمبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> ميرسى يا قلم على المعلومة الرائعة
> 
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## yerigagarin (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف يقّوي الثوم القلوب؟*



قلم حر قال:


> مش عاوز أي حد ينتقد ( ريحه التوم ) من اليوم !!!!:t33:


*الريحه مش مشكله
لو قطعت الثوم وتخلطه
بعسل نحل وتبلعه من غير مضغ

موضوع مهم جدا
شكرا لمجهودك
بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## amjad-ri (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*وانا  عمال اقول بيني وبين نفسي  

ليه امي  كل متعمل اكل  بتحط  ثوم

شرا قلم حر على الموضوع المثوم

اقصد  المهم  جداااااااا​*


----------



## قلم حر (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف يقّوي الثوم القلوب؟*



yerigagarin قال:


> *الريحه مش مشكله*
> 
> *لو قطعت الثوم وتخلطه*
> *بعسل نحل وتبلعه من غير مضغ*​
> ...


كمان وصفه جديده , لأكل الثوم , بدون طبخ ( و لا رائحه ) .
شكرا جزيلا لك .


----------



## قلم حر (3 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *وانا عمال اقول بيني وبين نفسي ​*
> 
> *ليه امي كل متعمل اكل بتحط ثوم*​
> *شرا قلم حر على الموضوع المثوم*​
> ...


 هههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك .
الرب يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------

